# Hilton Maui



## ldzierzanowski (Jan 30, 2017)

Just a quick update we drove by the supposed Hilton Maui site yesterday. Still nothing has been started nor does it appear they will be starting anything soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2017)

I saw two exchange weeks available a few weeks ago, so apparently they are planning to get it done soon.  

Should we want a stay on the Big Island again, we will probably stick with the Hiltons.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 30, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I saw two exchange weeks available a few weeks ago, so apparently they are planning to get it done soon.
> 
> Should we want a stay on the Big Island again, we will probably stick with the Hiltons.



You saw HGVC exchange weeks in *Maui*? You must have seen that wrong. They have even moved a spade full of dirt yet nor does it sound as if they're even close to coming to terms with the local government yet.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 31, 2017)

I must be crazy, or I need new glasses, probably the former, rather than the latter.  I misread the OP.  I saw a couple of exchanges into the Marriott on the Big Island.  Don't even ask me how I read it so wrongly.  I honestly don't know where my brain is sometimes.  


dougp26364 said:


> You saw HGVC exchange weeks in *Maui*? You must have seen that wrong. They have even moved a spade full of dirt yet nor does it sound as if they're even close to coming to terms with the local government yet.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 31, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I must be crazy, or I need new glasses, probably the former, rather than the latter.  I misread the OP.  I saw a couple of exchanges into the Marriott on the Big Island.  Don't even ask me how I read it so wrongly.  I honestly don't know where my brain is sometimes.



That's okay. Marriott - Maui ... They both start with M's.
But if you're going to experiment with drugs... Well, I want some of those.  

.


----------



## Warrior (Feb 5, 2017)

In an owner's presentation pitch in Orlando in January, the rep said Maui will be completed this summer.  I said "really?, knowing darn well it hasn't come close to being started. lol


----------



## Luanne (Mar 10, 2017)

We just drove by today.  Nothing going on.  This is the area od Kihei Rd. that flooded just a few days ago.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 17, 2017)

In the Investors conference call from earlier this month, they said no known start date for Maui..  Not particularly encouraging.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> In the Investors conference call from earlier this month, they said no known start date for Maui..  Not particularly encouraging.



Which is corporate speak for, "We haven't come to the appropriate compensation for the appropriate government officials."


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 18, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> Which is corporate speak for, "We haven't come to the appropriate compensation for the appropriate government officials."



No, they have all the permits needed, they need investors.  The Chinese backers pulled out of the deal.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 18, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> Which is corporate speak for, "We haven't come to the appropriate compensation for the appropriate government officials."



Maui local government is so darn hard to work with from all reports.  So perhaps payola is what makes plans get approved.  As that is what I believe is the current sticking point.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Maui local government is so darn hard to work with from all reports.  So perhaps payola is what makes plans get approved.  As that is what I believe is the current sticking point.



Marriott had issues in Riviera Beach, FL when they wanted to build Oceana Palms. The government there makes demands like few other places, including who Marriott could hire as contractors. Marriott had plans to build a hotel with shopping complex a mile south in Palm Beach Shore's FL in the same neighborhood as Ocean Pointe and a very large Ritz Carlton but, the government made far to many demands and they dumped the project.

Maybe Chinese investors pulled out but, this is a timeshare project and Hilton seems capable of converting or buying other projects, so I have my doubts. Maui is well known as being difficult to deal with under the auspices of "protecting" their resources when it really looks more like lining their pockets.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 18, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> Marriott had issues in Riviera Beach, FL when they wanted to build Oceana Palms. The government there makes demands like few other places, including who Marriott could hire as contractors. Marriott had plans to build a hotel with shopping complex a mile south in Palm Beach Shore's FL in the same neighborhood as Ocean Pointe and a very large Ritz Carlton but, the government made far to many demands and they dumped the project.
> 
> Maybe Chinese investors pulled out but, this is a timeshare project and Hilton seems capable of converting or buying other projects, so I have my doubts. Maui is well known as being difficult to deal with under the auspices of "protecting" their resources when it really looks more like lining their pockets.



I have a friend that lives on Maui and works in the planning department, she assured me all the permits are good to go.  They have already demolished the old resort that was there and released the site plans.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 18, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> I have a friend that lives on Maui and works in the planning department, she assured me all the permits are good to go.  They have already demolished the old resort that was there and released the site plans.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yeah but those site plans aren't new and the old resort was demolished in 2015
http://mauinow.com/2015/02/27/photos-maui-lu-iconic-longhouse-building-demolished/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hilton-grand-vacations-maui-property-any-new-news.230689/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-hilton-timeshare-planned-for-maui.217600/


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 18, 2017)

I believe that these drawings are very different from the first set of drawings.  They were posted here a long time ago by GregT.

We heard the same story from the Hilton Hawaiian Village when we stopped by there to see the Kihei model last September but I believe that SmithOp is right and has to do with the investor pulling out.

They will find a new one or get a loan themselves but need to pay down the loans they currently may have.  These type of projects are always risky in case the economy takes a serious downturn again. I will try to find out on our next visit very soon as we are interested too if Kihei is a go or not.

PS.  Look for GregT's posts in this thread (See post #17 and 18).  These drawings were for the original developer but then they sold the property to HGVC and it became a high dense multi-use type of project just like the Nanea.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 18, 2017)

The site plans in this thread looks similar to the one I posted in 2015 thread
(see image below dated 01/22/2015 and this link to the 2015 post).


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 18, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Yeah but those site plans aren't new and the old resort was demolished in 2015
> http://mauinow.com/2015/02/27/photos-maui-lu-iconic-longhouse-building-demolished/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hilton-grand-vacations-maui-property-any-new-news.230689/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/new-hilton-timeshare-planned-for-maui.217600/



It takes permits to demolish, and they got them 2 years ago.  

They can only have 2, 3 and 4 story buildings like Kings Land.  It will be very similar, with the same point structure is my guess.

If they wanted high rise towers then the wheels have to be greased.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluemax (Mar 18, 2017)

Very confusing feedback on Maui.  At a sales update presentation and they told us there was a prolonged delay in breaking ground due to asbestos being found in the old buildings stalling the process.  No definitive date on breaking ground - guesstimate was 2018?


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 18, 2017)

The sales people don't know anything. Their only job is to sell more points. They are not privy to any plans beyond the resort where they work. 

There is more useful information here than at any "update."


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 20, 2017)

Obviously one of the downsides to the "Capital Light" business models where 3rd parties handle all of the development means that HGVC is limited by the partners ability to perform.   Unfortunately it seems the developer of the Maui resort, Capbridge Group,  may have over optimistic about getting this built.  I checked their website and they claim to have built 20 properties in Japan and China, but not a lot of specifics.  They also have a hotel planned for Napa that was announced around the same time as maui that is still on hold.


----------



## thare (Mar 20, 2017)

as someone who's vaguely involved with development, site plans can always change until you order steel.  # rooms rarely does, but everything else is changeable depending on what is best use at the time.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 15, 2017)

Had owner update two weeks ago at Kings' Land.  Said Maui might be 2-3 years before they open given the delays.  Blamed local government approvals.  Apparently, not greasing enough palms .


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 15, 2017)

Of course they blamed approvals.  I don't think that it is.  I think it has more to do with funding.  This was a fee for service resort, meaning someone else was coming up with the largest chunk of capital.  I think they pulled out,  there was some discussion that this is on the last Investor Call in May.  See the following...


Reported in this link ...
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/investor-presentation-on-hgv.255239/#post-2000001

Here is the transcript where CEO of HGVC speaks of Maui, (page 8 -10) 
http://investors.hgv.com/~/media/Files/H/Hilton-Grand-IR/documents/hgv-1q17-transcript.pdf

Info on Fee for Service (description at bottom of post) ....
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...t-affiliated-information.254931/#post-1996760


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 17, 2017)

Looks like they pulled it out of their sales projections, but still have a sales agreement and only stated "construction is delayed":


> *Mark Wang*
> No, I think everything that’s in our pipeline has distribution behind it. And Maui, Maui is the one project that we pulled out and the construction has been delayed on that property. And since we don’t have clear visibility of when we’re going to be able to start sales, we just thought it would be better to pull that out at this point to make sure that the visibility that we’re providing in our pipeline is clean as possible.
> 
> *Jim Mikolaichik*
> I would add that we still have sales and marketing agreement there. We still think that project has some viability


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 17, 2017)

yes, but NO projection, means NO known dates.  So it is in limbo until it is back in the pipeline.


----------



## keen1988 (Jun 18, 2017)

Interesting, the sale manager at the presentation I attend last week told me they 'just bought the land and is working on it'. Surely, you can't trust a SM~


----------



## tederecio (Jan 23, 2018)

Any news? We are now in 2018 and I don't see any word online about HGVC maui...


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2018)

tederecio said:


> Any news? We are now in 2018 and I don't see any word online about HGVC maui...


We'll be on Maui, in Kihei, in March.  I'll check the progress then.  My guess is it will be the exact same condition it was when we were there last March.  That is, no progress.


----------



## tederecio (Jan 23, 2018)

Luanne said:


> We'll be on Maui, in Kihei, in March.  I'll check the progress then.  My guess is it will be the exact same condition it was when we were there last March.  That is, no progress.


Many thanks for letting everyone in the community know! Safe/happy travels!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 23, 2018)

We will be on Maui in 3.5 weeks.  I will let you know what we see.


----------



## Cyberc (Jan 24, 2018)

I think I read somewhere last year that Hilton ditched the project because of different issue and that the actual location of the resort has not the best.


----------



## Cyberc (Jan 24, 2018)

I just found the thread which indicates that HGVC Maui is off the table.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/maui-break-ground.260622/#post-2049926


----------



## Luanne (Mar 7, 2018)

We are in Kihei now.  Have driven past the Maui Lu property several times.  Absolutely no indication of any work going on.


----------

